# Placing CC Order - Need Input on Brush/Comb



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm about to place an order through Cherrybrook for CC products. I'm going a bit overboard on shampoos since I found a free shipping coupon code and I'm sure they'll last for a while.

More than anything I'm unsure about the comb/brush sizes. Here's what I have in the cart:

CC Buttercomb 9" Poodle
CC Oval Brush 27mm

For shampoos etc...

Black on Black
After Bath
Day to Day Shampoo and Conditioner
Ice on Ice
Thick n Thicker
Mystic Ear


If you have any different suggestions I'd appreciate the help . My Aveda shampoos and the cheap round slicker brush are just not cutting it!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

It looks like you have everything you need....is that oval brush a pin or slicker?


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> It looks like you have everything you need....is that oval brush a pin or slicker?


The oval brush is a pin. 

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...vid/418974/vname/Chris_Christensen_Oval_Brush

Should I have the slicker as well or instead? I'm currently using a slicker brush from Petsmart when I blow him dry, but he hates the sharpness.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, I'm probably to late, but...

You might like the 20mm brush better on poo coat. The 27mm pins are a bit long for really getting thru thick coat. I have both lengths and I like the shorter better.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I Like the CC square curved slicker for shorter areas (ok, so I brush the whole dog with it) I havent used the comb, and I am not sure what size pin bruah I have, but just wanted to add my two cents about the slicker


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Not too late. I held ofF to hear about the brushes. I've never maintained a show coat before and my Toy didn't stay in a longer puppy coat for long. The numbers are meaningless to me without seeing in person so I appreciate the help very much!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

If you haven't ordered yet, there is another comb that you might want to consider getting, it's a CC newer comb and I couldn't do Romeo's hair when it gets longer without it. Here's the link and description.

http://media.onsugar.com/files/2010/03/09/0/192/1922564/c2524ded73cf4dca_Helen-Mirren.jpg

Also, if you spend $100, you get $10 off and the cupon code is SDS123109, Just in case.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Well Helen did look lovely. Did she do her hair with a CC pin brush? 


Seriously though. The CC pin brush you posted looks good, but will it be too large for a Toy? It would certainly be fine for a Standard, I've just never groomed a Toy before.

Realize too that you pay a premium for CC brushes. All Systems #1 makes a perfectly nice pin brush that costs around $12 (I think). Check petedge.com


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

One more thing I forgot. I don't use pin brushes on my spoos, but do use one on my Havanese. I've tried all CC brushes and Ashley Craig brushes (still have two I need to return), then on a recommendation of a friend I tried Madan brushes and I was inlove. They have the best pins, pads and different firmness depending on the color. Here's a link to the website that sells them. 

http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/la...e=Brushes.html?pg_image=Brushes&cat_image=pin


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't really do much with the Toy Poodle between grooming appointments. (every 5 weeks) In the winter I may give a quick bath to get rid of the wet winter dog smell, but otherwise he's in pretty good shape in between. He's 15 and is turning into more of a go outside and come right back in kind of dog. I have a little brush I've been using on him and it's okay. 

The Standard is averaging a bath a week, sure wish it were the Toy LOL. He hates the slicker brush I've been using. I'm looking for something that is comfortable for him and that will keep his coat in great condition in case we do end up showing him.

I'll be sure to check out the All Systems and Madan brushes as well. And I'll look at getting a 20mm instead of the 27mm.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Poodle Lover said:


> If you haven't ordered yet, there is another comb that you might want to consider getting, it's a CC newer comb and I couldn't do Romeo's hair when it gets longer without it. Here's the link and description.
> 
> http://media.onsugar.com/files/2010/03/09/0/192/1922564/c2524ded73cf4dca_Helen-Mirren.jpg
> 
> Also, if you spend $100, you get $10 off and the cupon code is SDS123109, Just in case.


Which comb is it? The link isn't leading to the comb .

Thanks for the code! I also found these codes if anyone else is looking to place an order at Cherrybrook.com

CBSH - Free Shipping (If you're buying a lot this saves more than any other coupon I've found)

CBED - 10% off


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Rockporters said:


> Which comb is it? The link isn't leading to the comb .


I am sorry, I don't know how that got posted instead of the link. I will try again.  It is a CC #15 comb and the code I posted was for the showdogstore.com. 

http://www.showdogstore.com/chris-christensen-combs-buttercomb-extra-long-teeth-all-coarse.aspx


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I use the CC fusion oval 27 mm and have to say I love it on poodle coats.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> I use the CC fusion oval 27 mm and have to say I love it on poodle coats.


I have an oblong 27mm, a large oval fusion 20mm, and an oblong fusion 20mm, as well as, several of the slickers and I use my oblong 20mm fusion the most. I like it for poo coats because the pins have enough "umh" and are long enough to get down to business. I've found the 27mm pins are just not stiff (for lack of a better word) enough to really get thru a heavy, wooly coat. The oblong brush is excellent for line brushing and the brass pins of the fusion don't build up static 

The slickers are nice, but I dont' use them except on shorter coats. I use my Les Pooche brush (the silver one) the most if I need a slicker-type brush.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for all of the suggestions everyone! I actually had changed my order to include the 20mm, but must have hit back in my browser. Turns out that it was the 27mm on the order and I didn't catch it. Oh well, I'll give it a shot. I also looked for the new CC comb, but Cherrybrook didn't seem to have it so I'll look for it at another time. Cbrand, thanks for the tip about the less expensive brushes. I'm going to get a grooming table from PetEdge and I'll try the 20mm in that brand.

Cherrybrook's turn around time on the order was excellent. I placed my order on the 9th and it arrived today via UPS. They included the nutri-dent (?) for free. My only complaint was that for the price, I thought the CC brush could have been placed in plastic instead of tossed in the box. The wood was a little scratched. I suppose it doesn't matter as it will get that way sooner rather than later anyhow.

Thanks again!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I gotta post some pics on this later. I bought the CC Black on Black kit at the Atl. Pet Fair. I also got the oblong 20mm pin. I tried them all on Reece today. I LOVE them all. I can really tell a difference in her coat, and it wasn't in bad shape to begin with. I'll get some pics up tomorrow. Thanks for all the posts about this. I'm glad I bought it. I'd never tried CC products before.


----------

